# Buying a Vitamix in Canada



## Czen:) (Jul 31, 2002)

I am falling in love with Vitamixes! I want to buy one but can't figure out where to get it. I've read Costco but ours doesn't carry them. Or are they just something you can buy when the Vitamix people come in and do a demo? I really didn't want to buy it over the internet. Its a big purchase for me and makes me feel more secure if I can see it in person before hand and know I'm buying it from a reliable source due to warrenty, etc.

Can anyone give me some tips?

Czen


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

Subscribing, because i'm interested too. i dont know if i can justify the huge price tag on a vitamix, but with the amount of 'from scratch' cooking we do, it would pay off pretty fast.


----------



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

there was one in the trading post here.

I got mine on ebay several years ago.

Call the company up, they are amazing with customer service and I am sure they can help you.

Vitamix ROCKS!!!!


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

bump

did you buy one czen? my cheapie blender quit on me this morning, so i'm really seriously looking for a quality machine now.


----------



## Czen:) (Jul 31, 2002)

Unfortunatly, I haven't bought it yet. I was just on the verge and we had a massive plumbing problem come up with the only bathtub in the house. We're going to have to redo plumbing, change the surround, and probably update the purple tub! So when thats paid for the Vitamix is next on my list!

They are scheduled to be at a home show here in January. If I'm really licky maybe I'll get it then

Czen


----------

